# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Blaaspijnsyndroom

## mami32

Hoi allemaal! Ik heb sinds 2 dagen te horen gekregen dat ik het blaaspijnsyndroom heb, binnenkort heb ik nog een onderzoek en dan moet ik geloof ik beginnen met blaasspoelingen. Heeft iemand daar ervaring mee? En ik heb erge last van mijn blaas en urinebuis en geslachtsorganen (clitorus en vagina steken) ik ben ook erg moe en de kleinste dingen lukken me zelfs niet meer, boodschappen doen bijv omdat ik ook pijn heb met lopen! Ik heb ibubrofen 400 als medicijn met maagtabletjes.. Ik zou graag in contact komen met lotgenoten want het is echt geen leuke ziekte! Zou graag willen weten hoe jullie er mee om gaan en ervaringen delen! Ik hoop op reacties! Groetjes!

----------

